# رسومات معماريه و مدنيه جاهزه لجملون



## bilal_izaddin (4 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اقدم لكم رسومات معماريه و مدنيه لمشروع جملون مخزن اكملنا تنفيذه قبل ايام ارجو ان تستفيدوا من تفاصيله و المقاطع المستخدمه في التصميم 

اخوكم المهندس العراقي

ware.zip​


----------



## ARARAT (7 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العراقي



م.ازاد-العراق


----------



## bilal_izaddin (7 مايو 2006)

اتمنى قد استفدت منها و سأحمل مباني اخى انشاءالله هي قيد التنفيذ بعد الانجاز


----------



## م.الثقفي (7 مايو 2006)

الف شكر لك اخوي 

وجعلها الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## SAIF_JED (7 مايو 2006)

Thanksssssssss


----------



## shrek (8 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## modi007 (8 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محسن 9 (8 مايو 2006)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي


----------



## اسعد الكعبي (9 مايو 2006)

سعيكم مشكور


----------



## mohamed_yes (9 مايو 2006)

Allah Be With You


----------



## محمدقادر (9 مايو 2006)

.thank you for your informatoin


----------



## AHMAD237 (10 مايو 2006)

لك جزيل الشكر على اهتماماك بإخوانك وفقك الله تعالى الى صالح الاعمال


----------



## ندى علاء (14 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً...تماما بوقتها ...مشكور....

مهندسة ندى من العراق


----------



## المهندس المدني (14 مايو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور اخي المهندس العراقي و بارك الله فيك.


----------



## C.Engineer (15 مايو 2006)

تسلم م. بلال على هذه الإضافة المميزه 

وقد قمت بنقله الى الارشيف لتعم الفائده


----------



## bilal_izaddin (15 مايو 2006)

ارجو الاستفاده لجميع الاخوة المهندسين و سارفع انشاءالله مخططات تفصيليه لمباني اخرى انشاءالله بعد الانجاز انشاءالله 



اخوكم م.بلال من العراق


----------



## solom202003 (15 مايو 2006)

شكرا لمجهوداتكم


----------



## مهندس علي الخفاجي (16 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## هيمن مدني (16 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا هيمن من العراق


----------



## ندى مشرف (9 يوليو 2006)

بوركت اخي العزيز دوما الى الامام


----------



## kamel matrixx (9 يوليو 2006)

مع الشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## aalmasri (9 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخي على هذه الرسومات الجميلة


----------



## mokh (9 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## روزانا (9 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي


----------



## أبو الجنادين (10 يوليو 2006)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## alimuhsn (28 يوليو 2006)

اخي العراقي جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المخططات . مع تمنياتي لك بالموفقيه 

اخوك من العراق علي


----------



## ابو المنذر (28 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله ألف خير وجعلك نفعا للمسلمين


----------



## almagreby (28 يوليو 2006)

*مشكور*

مشكور ويعطيك العافية


----------



## إسلام سامي (29 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل ج (31 يوليو 2006)

الف رحمة على والديك
ومشكور ويا ريت انشوف بعد


----------



## هيمن مدني (31 يوليو 2006)

العفو المخططات ما حصلت عليها


----------



## هيمن مدني (31 يوليو 2006)

شكرا اخ بلال الان حصلت


----------



## ali21177 (31 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على المشاركة


----------



## dy_mahmoud (1 أغسطس 2006)

:14: جــــــــــــزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الي مايحبة ويرضاة


----------



## المهندسة ريهام (1 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير ..


----------



## taysser (17 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## sail (19 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا بلال
اليصميم


----------



## sail (19 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا م بلال التصميم رائع
مع تحياتى و شكرى


----------



## Fouâd (19 أغسطس 2006)

شـــــــــــــكرا أخي.


----------



## أبو فرحان (19 أغسطس 2006)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس بغداد (20 أغسطس 2006)

دوم العراقيين اهل جود


----------



## احمد الديب (20 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر يا اخ عراقي وربنا يفك كرب العراق


----------



## ابن البلد (21 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك وأدام عليك نعمه


----------



## المهندس إسلام (21 أغسطس 2006)

الف شكر يا مهندس بلال وياريت اى حد عنده مشاريع معموله بالاوتوكاد سواء خرسانه او ستيل يرفعها على المنتدى


----------



## ابوبكر احمد (23 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكككككككككككككككك الله خيرا


----------



## said_hu2000 (1 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد محمود (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*لك كل الشكر*


----------



## shrek (2 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الرواس (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*رسومات مشروع كامل معماريا وإنشائيا*

المهندسة روزانا 
شكراً لكي على هذة التصاميم القيمة :56:

محمد الرواس


----------



## taysser (29 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله بكم على هذا العطاء


----------



## roza0000 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

جزيل الشكر اللك..


----------



## المهندس فاتح فالح (10 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك يا اخي جزيل الشكر


----------



## رياض الموسوي (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*كيفية فتح الملف*

شكرا لجهودكم لكن لم اتمكن من فتح الملف 
اطلب المساعدة 
مع التقدير


----------



## سبع الليل (11 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً أخي لعطائك والله لايحرمنا منك


----------



## misho81 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى العراقى


----------



## علي احمد محمد (14 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك يااخي العزيز من العراق والله يبارك فيك 
اخوك من العراق علي العراقي


----------



## ABO HAMAM (14 نوفمبر 2006)

سعيكم مشكور وموفق


----------



## ENGINEER: FERAS (14 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم (لا اعرف ماذا اخزم وماذا اترك ) كل ما يعرض رائع جدا ومفيد


----------



## م-اريج (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك وبارك لك


----------



## وليد جودت السعدي (23 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## taysser (23 نوفمبر 2006)

مع خالص تقديري لكافة الجهود المبذولة


----------



## الاستاد (8 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجعل الله هدا العمل فى ميزان حسانتك


----------



## المجاز (8 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## mousad1210 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

لك جزيل الشكر على اهتماماك بإخوانك وفقك الله تعالى الى صالح الاعمال


----------



## عطور ليبيا (28 ديسمبر 2006)

تصميم جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## hhaay (2 يناير 2007)

جازاك الله خيراً والرسومات مفيدة جدا


----------



## مجدى أبو بكر (19 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وحررنا واياكم


----------



## ahmad_s (20 يناير 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## afali (26 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## maar (6 فبراير 2007)

شكرااااااااااااا يا اخي العراقي انت عراقي اصيل


----------



## عبدالعزيز نادى (6 فبراير 2007)

مشكور جدا يا اخى


----------



## MDREAM (7 فبراير 2007)

تسلم يا امير

تحياتي لك

و لا تحرمنا من ابداعاتك

Mdream


----------



## مهندس نواف (7 فبراير 2007)

جزااااااك الله خير


----------



## hhaay (11 فبراير 2007)

رسومات جيدة جدا وجازاك الله خيرا


----------



## zm_zoom67 (11 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك


----------



## Ali.N.Suleiman (6 أبريل 2007)

جزيت وكفيت ولك الشكر والتقدير والدعاء بالنجاح
م.علي سليمان -سوريا


----------



## layth77 (7 أبريل 2007)

الاخ العزيز ....في البداية لا نعرف كيف نشكرك على هذه المشاركة وكنت في امس الحاجة الى 
تصميم على الجملون , اتمنى ان تتمكن في المستقبل من ارفق تصميم جملون حديد ( الاعمدة حديد) ونحن شاكرين لك مرة اخرى 

اخوك المهندس ليث


----------



## المغربية (7 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
اشكركم كتيرا اخواني اخواتي على صدقاتكم الجاريه من العلم الدي ينتفع به كل الناس 
ولكن الا انا?????
نعم فانا كلما فتحت ملف من ملفاتكم لم اوفق فيه اوفق فقط برسالة قصيرة تقول) معدرة سوف لن يفتح الملف( ساعوني او اشرحوا لي السبب 
وجزاكم الله الف خير يا رب


----------



## bilal_izaddin (7 أبريل 2007)

اخواني و اخواتي المهندسين ارجوا انكم استفدتم من المخططات 

سوف ارفق جملون ذو اعمده حديديه بناءا على طلب الاخ ليث

اما الاخت جمانه اعتقد ان الخط ضعيف لديك 

احاول ارساله الى *****ك ولكنني لا اعرفه 


شكرا جزيلا 
اخوكم المهندس بلال


----------



## engineer_khaleel (8 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الفقيرة إلى الله (8 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## adullynew (24 مايو 2007)

تدري انت انقذتني لان مطلوب مني جملون بنفس المواصفات ولازم يكمل بسرعه 
احسنت استمر بعطائك وانشاء الله نكدر نرد الجميل


----------



## nice_anoos (24 مايو 2007)

تفصيلات المنشا رائعة ومتفنة , والاهم من ذلك انها تفصيلات لمنشا يتكون من جملونات , وهذه التفاصيل قليل ما تتواجد , جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حاتم المختار (26 مايو 2007)

*بغداد*

:12: مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس إستشاري (26 مايو 2007)

cooooooooool


----------



## diar (26 مايو 2007)

شكرا مهندس عز الدين
وجزاك الله خير..


----------



## zmry1965 (26 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Endaziar (6 يونيو 2007)

thank you very much, really its nice


----------



## احلى مهندسة (7 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء تسلم.......
احلى مهندسة من العراق


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (7 يونيو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس 518 (7 يونيو 2007)

thank youuuuuu


----------



## zozo2 (2 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا يا اخ بلال على هذه المشاركة 
واود ان ابلغ اخواني المهندسين العراقيين باني مستعد لتزويدهم بالمصادر التي يحتاجوها خصوصا هذه الفترة الحرجة فما عليكم يا احبتي الا مراسلتي على *****ي في ****** ahmedalnassaj


----------



## ماجد العراقي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اسير القدر (2 سبتمبر 2007)

لتقديرلك جزيل الشكر على اهتماماك بإخوانك وفقك الله تعالى الى صالح الاعمال مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## اسير القدر (2 سبتمبر 2007)

اخ عراقي اين قمتم بهذا المشروع في اي منطقة في كركوك 
في كركوك


----------



## مهندس علي الخفاجي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووريييين


----------



## crazy eng (27 سبتمبر 2007)

goooooooooooodnice work


----------



## amrseliman (30 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العراقي


----------



## مهندس تكنولوجي (30 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخوية العزيز


----------



## bradoine (30 سبتمبر 2007)

barak allahou fik


----------



## M777 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شاهبندر التجار (30 سبتمبر 2007)

جزيت خير الجزاء على هالعمل الجميل,,,,,,,,


----------



## السواحلي (30 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم ويارين من الاخوه المهندسين المهتمين بالدراسات المعدنيه ان يضع مذكره حسابيه لدراسة الجمالونات لتعم الفائده


----------



## علي منصور (1 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## med-dz (1 أكتوبر 2007)

للك الشكر ... على مشاركتنا بهذا المشروع

تقبل تحياتي ،


----------



## maged_k_gouda (2 أكتوبر 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## emmmmail (3 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فهد177 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

جزالك الله خير


----------



## md-salem (3 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## captinramos (4 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نجاح الجوراني (4 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا اخي العراقي


----------



## تركى مدنى (5 أكتوبر 2007)

تشكرات جداااااا


----------



## DESKTOP (5 أكتوبر 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر على اهتماماك بإخوانك وفقك الله تعالى الى صالح الاعمال


----------



## اسو عباس (6 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخ العزيز لهذا الموضوع


----------



## اشرف العراقي (7 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يوفقك اخي العزيز


----------



## عمروعرفات (8 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fantom (9 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل
وشكرا على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## abosadeer (9 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## zmry1965 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود طه (10 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي عبدالله 83 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور جداً


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (15 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## المهندس تامر (15 أكتوبر 2007)

على راسي حارتك


----------



## بلوتوث2 (15 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله بيكم وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عممر (20 أكتوبر 2007)

Thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## سجاد العراقي (20 أكتوبر 2007)

وردة يا عراقي . دوم مرفوع الرأس أن شاء الله . 

أخوكم العراقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## amrbakr (20 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## متوكل ابراهيم بشير (20 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mhany80 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور بارك الله لك


----------



## ionic (20 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 
أرجو المساعده انا طالب تعليم الساب 2000 والبرنامج نفسه انا دورت عليه كتير ولو اتلاقيته يكون الروابط مش شغاله ارجو الاهتمام .......................ابوسعودى


----------



## the pump (20 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور عزيزي
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م اسلام سلطان (2 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## إسلام سامي (3 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشقة الحرية (5 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور.


----------



## م.نجلاء (5 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووورين ................... ياهل العراق الطيـــبـيــــــــــن.


----------



## str (30 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك الف الف عافية


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (1 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي فاضل راشد (1 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## ابو آمنة (1 ديسمبر 2007)

أين الرسمات؟؟


----------



## م محمد كرم (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*سنكس*

تسلم اديك يا برنس


----------



## كريم العاني (1 ديسمبر 2007)

جاري التحميل ..................
جزيت خيرا


----------



## atheeralattar (2 ديسمبر 2007)

دورة اوتوكاد من الصفر حتى الاحتراف على منتديات المهندس العراقي
www.iraqi-eng.org


----------



## ahmedhien (2 ديسمبر 2007)

.thank you for your informatoin


----------



## mahmoudj_66 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

يااخ بلال ... هل تعرف بأن التصاميم تعود لقواعد تم بنائها للجيش العراقي والمشرفين كانوا امريكان لعنهم الله (حسب علمي ) والشركة الام تعود ملكيتها للمجرم رامسفيلد والان تحولت لمركزللاعتقال ....


----------



## mouhamad ali (31 يناير 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## احمد عبد الحكيم (1 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد عبد الحكيم (1 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## م - خالد (1 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عاشق حائر (8 مارس 2008)

ان شاء الله جازاك خير وبركة على وقوفك فى عون اخوانك ان شاء الله
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (8 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخ بلال


----------



## wise_smsm (9 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي


----------



## مسلم جعفري (9 مارس 2008)

*تحية*

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## اكرم الوزير (9 مارس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااحبيبي


----------



## eng salwa (29 مارس 2008)

*ارجو الرد سريعااااااااا*

انا اريد رسم مسجد اثرى والتجول داخله باستخدام برنامج الثرى دى ستوديو ماكس ارجو المساعدة :55::55::55:


----------



## eng salwa (29 مارس 2008)

*الرد السريع*

ويا ريت تبعتولى على ال***** الخاص بى سريعا


----------



## boba17 (29 مارس 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fahad22 (29 مارس 2008)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## عمار العبودي (2 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (9 مايو 2008)

تسلم ايدك و ربنا يوفقك ، شكراً


----------



## silverfox (11 مايو 2008)

الله يسلم ايديك ويوفقك إلى كل ما تريد
مع التحيات


----------



## فاضل الفتلاوي (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------

